# enough GPH on my 58gallon with an eheim 2217



## Moo.H (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had this filter for a few years and honestly since day one I've had issues with algae.
Most seem to be diatom type or flow related.

Is the flow on this filter really enough? My tank is low light/low tech with a "few" plants.
It's not densely planted at all.

is 265gph really enough on this tank?

Right now I'm experimenting with some power heads in the tank as well to see if this clears up the issue.
But I would really like to keep equipment out of the tank.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

For about $3 try the Hydrogen Peroxide approach. Just start out with about 2-3 ml per gallon daily and see if it helps. A 2217 should be enough for that tank.


----------



## Moo.H (Mar 31, 2009)

what will this do?
I'm dosing excel if that matters.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

MooH,

If you really would like to have an idea what's going on in your tank read these 10 threads (yes 10 and pretty long).

Filtration is a hugely important process that we neglect. That's all that could be said.

In the 10 threads there is a lot of information from Japanese sites that you can't find anywhere else.

This is the first post:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...67-dummy-question-001-fish-waste-ammonia.html

--Nikolay


----------



## Moo.H (Mar 31, 2009)

just reading through the first few pages you posed questions I haven't thought of in a long time.
Like sludge. The bio matter in my tank had gotten waaay out of hand because I had basically given up at one point.
And now that I'm giving my plants only what they need, and removing excess from the tank the algae is slowly dieing off.
And I mean slowly in the worst possible way.

The point on this post was to find out about the amount of water movement in my tank.
And it appears that it is enough.
I'm still reading your link, but I'm actually having a hard time figuring out what hydrogen peroxide will do for my tank?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Moo.H said:


> just reading through the first few pages you posed questions I haven't thought of in a long time.
> Like sludge. The bio matter in my tank had gotten waaay out of hand because I had basically given up at one point.
> And now that I'm giving my plants only what they need, and removing excess from the tank the algae is slowly dieing off.
> And I mean slowly in the worst possible way.
> ...


 Hello,
Hydrogen peroxide at 2 ml per gallon is the amount folks use to kill off unwanted algea. I've a 55 & 80 tall, both have eheim 2217. I found I needed more flow in a heavely planted tank, so I added a small power head to each with a course pre filter at the intake. Tanks are much cleaner  & plants like the flow. 
HTH


----------

